# gift hulk info



## mpillow

For GiftHulk I do some searching a few times a day, the daily poll, treasure box, and Fountain of youth codes (you win these from search and treasure box and often they are for 2-5 people, you copy and paste into the fountain of youth box...(.I'll share mine with you ) and videos on the 9 offer walls either click on free or video...if you are quick you may get yesterday's poll and todays...it changes around 11am EDT

this is just a background company for me as swag is my primary but this one is a lot like swag...if you order a giftcard on friday/sat...it will post on Sunday so they payout FAST:benice:

I also find it works best in IE browser


----------



## mpillow

You can also win "boosts" for the offer walls and "discounts" for the store for redeeming...
I generally search a few times, due my treasure box and then if I win a "boost" I go to the vids and offers...8%-13% boosts usually and I have used an 8% discount when I had enough points...it all adds up! The poll doesnt really matter when you do it...but be sure to do it everyday! and your treasure box!


----------



## mpillow

referandearn

copy and paste^^ into the fountain of youth box (under the earn button)


----------



## mpillow

on gifthulk homepage the ezcoin offers...4 more years vote now for 12, Cheap flights for 5, and under supersonic signup for ultima game for 26...

I've done these at other sites in firefox browser, but I use IE for GH...make sure you clear your cookies/history a couple three times a day...it helps to get offers on other sites!


----------



## mpillow

The video game sign up on wall 6? with the videos (gambit) for 8hc and again on wall 2 for 6hc if you use separate emails


----------



## mpillow

invinio under EZ coins works...use a separATE EMAIL AND a zipcode from a state that allows it....ME and Ma WON'T WORK


----------



## mpillow

referringpaysout

treasure code


----------



## mpillow

if you haven't joined yet...you might want to...I just realized that if I do offers in FF for swag I can often repeat the same offers in IE on gifthulk....just did 180 points of offers in 20 min and had a 10% off store purchase for 7 hours so I got2- $5 AGC for 395 coins each...very much the same as 450 swagbucks!

and the above codes are likely to still work...you'll start with 50 hc for signing up.


----------



## mpillow

try this code:
doyouwantghtv

and
amazongiveaway

as well as the ones above


----------



## mpillow

lprluq8ds for 2 coins....only for 2 people first come first serve


----------



## mpillow

feriug9x9 fountain of youth code


----------



## mpillow

GH has added a bonus bar....in the specified time frame if you hit the point total then you get the bonus....did my first one today w/o trouble 200hc plus 40 bonus....in about an hour. Offers on wall 1, 5, 7 mostly...439hc is $5 AGC


----------



## mpillow

look for ITT offer for 110 hc on wall 5 that'll get you more than halfway!


----------



## mpillow

"bonusbar" for 5hc
I hit the bonus today and earned treasure key #22 permanent


----------



## mpillow

happyandsafe4thofjuly fountain of youth code


----------



## mpillow

gifthulktv <- new fountain of youth code

and you can now earn coins doing ghtv....like swag 10 vids for 2coins


----------



## mpillow

hxf4w47oz worth 2 hc for 2 people


----------



## mpillow

there is a 200hc ins. offer that pays on wall 10......I have a fountain of youth code for 2 people....I'll pm it to first two people to chime in here


----------



## mpillow

on wall 10 another ins. offer for 226

FYI you cant get walmart gc's from GH anymore


----------



## mpillow

I have fountain of youth codes to share...PM me


----------

